# Need a prepper list...all items w/o power



## steadfree (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder if there is a prepared list of items that a newbie could use to make a checklist in gathering items. Is there some website or personal collection that has everything needed for basic survival for weather emergencies without power---i choose this scenairo because it will happen in every part of the country and the most likely because we are all so dependent on the electric grid. 

I have about 1-2 weeks of food and 55g of rain water(need filter), won't be able to flush toliet on septic and have a deep well. no guns, no filter, hand tools, candles, flashlights.

We lost power earlier this year for 4 days--we did ok but wonder about longer and during the winter--i have a natural gas fireplace in basement.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Get the book "Making the Best of Basics" by James Talmage Stevens. It's the best planning resource available, IMHO, for a newbie.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I think everyone will have a different view of what is "necessary" in a grid down situation. I think your best bet is to flip your breaker for a week and see what you are missing. You can get the things that you already know you need, but without living it, you will likely still miss something.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Just think of it as planning a camping trip.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Check out this thread from the vault: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=390356


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Or another thread from the vault.. "The top 100 items to disappear in a national emergency"

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=198389

There is a search function button at the top of each page. 
Pick out a 'key word', and figure out which forum (such as S&EP) you want to look in..


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Oh there's nothing like the element of surprise as the electric blinks off and stays that way for a few hours to a few days. It's not anything you can control and that's where you have to practice on developing a positive attitude in the face of the unknown. 

First thing you'll need is a land phone so you can report your power outage to your electrical service provider. You also need to have the number memorized or commited to speed dial because you will not get an answer with the first or maybe even the 50th attempt to call in your report.

Now you need to fill up the bathtub, the sinks and hope that you have water coming into the house. If not, you may need to bypass taking water from your electric water heater and leave that for the real emergencies.

If you have a generator then great, you have emergency power for your freezers and some lights. If no generator then empty your icemaker into the big cooler and load it up with the contents of the fridge. Leave all the items in the freezers and duct tape the doors shut. Hopefully all the plastic soda bottles of ice will help to maintain the temp until power is restored.

If no water is coming into the house then be ready to use an alternate toilet or have enough water in storage to fill/flush your commode. A good alternate toilet is a 5 gallon plastic bucket lined with a 13 gallon heavy duty trash bag and an absorbing material like shredded newspapers in the bottom of that. Attach a commode seat with a locking lid to the top of the bucket and set it outside until needed. Any compost pile will be a good place for the humanure disposal out of the bag. 

Keep thin towels available for many uses from washing surfaces to cleaning up spills. The thin towels are easily hand washed and dry quickly to use again. 

Baby wipes are good to keep for personal cleanups and are easily disposed.

Use those paper plates, bowls, cultery to keep down water useage.

Hopefully food supplies are easily prepared for meals. Manual can openers are a must. Use an outdoor cooking source.

Make certain fire extinguishers are available and up to date.

Most reliable indoor heat source is a wood stove. 

Purchase enough old heavy quilts to nail one at each window to cut down on heat loss.

Pitch a tent in the middle of the floor of the main room where everyone will sleep. Fill it with sleeping bags, heavy blankets and battery operated lighting. Everyone pile in and zip up the tent to provide an increased area of heat.

and that's just to begin with.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I personally like lists. Survivalblog writer, jw rawles keeps an extensive" list of lists" on his site in excel spreadsheet form. It covers a lot of areas well.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

lots of good info here. as you move through out your normal day, think. this requires X if X is not available how do i get the same benefit? take water, need electricity and access to water/well a generator hookup to your water pump would do that for as long as you have gas. if lighting is the concern, candles, lamps (oil, propane, etc.) flashlights, some lighting circuits would answer that need. as you do your daily life think how can i do this differently.

just my .02, but it worked for me.

dean


----------



## beachcomber (Dec 2, 2008)

grab a pencil and a note pad. go over to your service panel. flip the big switch.after a week you will have your list


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Just think of it as planning a camping trip.



Great idea. I would add - learn how to cook everything on a grill. Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches only get you so far.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

bourbonred said:


> I personally like lists. Survivalblog writer, jw rawles keeps an extensive" list of lists" on his site in excel spreadsheet form. It covers a lot of areas well.


Seems the link to that "list of lists" has an error as it only returns a blank page... Anyone have this file to share?


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Go to survivalblog.com; when I double click on the "list of lists" on the left side of the page, it opens up an excel spreadsheet at the bottom of my screen. Sorry, I don't see a way to provide an address. Pamela.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

bourbonred said:


> Go to survivalblog.com; when I double click on the "list of lists" on the left side of the page, it opens up an excel spreadsheet at the bottom of my screen. Sorry, I don't see a way to provide an address. Pamela.


Thanks, I discovered the problem is my Mac was not opening the file so I used an XP machine and got it... I have windows for Mac in this machine but it just wasn't putting 2 & 2 together...


----------



## MountainCat (Aug 15, 2011)

bourbonred said:


> I personally like lists. Survivalblog writer, jw rawles keeps an extensive" list of lists" on his site in excel spreadsheet form. It covers a lot of areas well.


I LOVE the list of lists. Found that a few months ago. Very useful. :goodjob:


----------



## steadfree (Mar 10, 2010)

I had put a list together and I am tryin to get those items together but it is difficult because of our financial situation. I hear so many posters buying several items and stocking up on items. I just don't have the extra funds right now. So this will be a slow process in getting prepared. I like reading the "survivalblog" and rawles does a great job. I will look for the list. thanks


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Trisha in WA said:


> I think everyone will have a different view of what is "necessary" in a grid down situation. I think your best bet is to flip your breaker for a week and see what you are missing. You can get the things that you already know you need, but without living it, you will likely still miss something.


Yes, this is the best possible advice there is for learning what your needs are/will be in a non-electric situation. No list out there is going to tell you that you forgot to stock in the Twinkies.


----------



## beachcomber (Dec 2, 2008)

funny, didnt see trisha in wa post, sorry.


----------

